# Iran celebrate 1979 Islamic revolution with rallies.hardliner chant death to usa



## dani67 (Feb 10, 2017)

TEHRAN, Iran — Irahttp://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2017/02/10/iran-celebrates-anniversary-1979-islamic-revolution-mass-rallies/97742024/nians on Friday marked the anniversary of the country’s 1979 Islamic Revolution with nationwide celebrations and mass rallies that saw people step on large U.S. flags laid out on the streets while President Hassan Rouhani called the new American administration “a problem.


----------



## easyt65 (Feb 10, 2017)

Barry isn't over there cutting another personal deal with Iran, is he? The last time Iran chanted 'Death To America', that's what was happening. It worked out well...FOR THEM.  

Hundreds of thousands rally in Iran against Trump, chant 'Death to America': TV

_"On the anniversary of Iran's 1979 Islamic Revolution, which toppled the U.S.-backed shah, marchers including hundreds of military personnel and policemen headed towards Tehran's Azadi (Freedom) Square.

They carried "Death to America" banners and effigies of Trump, while a military police band played traditional Iranian revolutionary songs."_


----------



## Timmy (Feb 10, 2017)

Hooo raaaaay!  Let's have more stupid Mid East wars !


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 10, 2017)

Iran has declared war against the USA and against Israel----time to bomb those sluts and dogs


----------



## Dschrute3 (Feb 10, 2017)

Who cares? Iran is no threat to the US. No country on earth poses a serious threat to the US. Obviously, the MIC doesn't want Americans to know that, but it is the truth. 

All the fear mongering over Russia, China, and Iran, just means more money and power for the MIC. It has to have those Boogeymen. Otherwise, folks might start questioning the astronomical $Trillions spent on this 'Permanent War' policy.


----------



## Timmy (Feb 10, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Iran has declared war against the USA and against Israel----time to bomb those sluts and dogs



Why you so mad at Iran?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 10, 2017)

Timmy said:


> Hooo raaaaay!  Let's have more stupid Mid East wars !


Just nukem from orbit. Dig up all the glass. Profit


----------



## Timmy (Feb 10, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > Hooo raaaaay!  Let's have more stupid Mid East wars !
> ...



That sounds like a reasonable plan !


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 10, 2017)

The left's newest allies.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 10, 2017)

Timmy said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...


It was a joke of course


----------



## BlueGin (Feb 10, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> The left's newest allies.


Yep. They are hoping Iran will blow Israel off the map. They hate the Jews too.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Feb 10, 2017)

You could have posted this same headline in any given week over the last 40 years and it would be just as possible.  It's a never ending message of hate for America, passed down from one generation to the next.


----------



## Claudette (Feb 10, 2017)

Iran likes to rattle sabers.

Getting folks to shout Death to America is their way of showing how little they can really do.

Now if they get a nuke that can reach America then its time to make a glass parking lot out of Iran. Wouldn't hurt my feelings one damned bit.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 10, 2017)

Dschrute3 said:


> Who cares? Iran is no threat to the US. No country on earth poses a serious threat to the US. Obviously, the MIC doesn't want Americans to know that, but it is the truth.
> 
> All the fear mongering over Russia, China, and Iran, just means more money and power for the MIC. It has to have those Boogeymen. Otherwise, folks might start questioning the astronomical $Trillions spent on this 'Permanent War' policy.


  At least a war against an enemy you know employs other people who then spend money employing other people, which has some positive results while protecting this country from invasion.  There is a continuing war that has spent more money and done nothing for those who got caught up in the war and are still in failure.  Shame you are too stupid to know this, but that is what you get for being publicly educated these days.



> *Cost war on poverty*
> The War on Poverty has cost *$22 trillion -- three* times more than what the government has spent on all wars in American history. Federal and state governments spend *$1 trillion* in taxpayer dollars on America's 80 means-tested welfare programs annually.
> *The War on Poverty Has Cost $22 Trillion - NCPA *


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 10, 2017)

easyt65 said:


> Barry isn't over there cutting another personal deal with Iran, is he? The last time Iran chanted 'Death To America', that's what was happening. It worked out well...FOR THEM.
> 
> Hundreds of thousands rally in Iran against Trump, chant 'Death to America': TV
> 
> ...



News Flash :

*Iran has Weapons of Mass Destruction...




*


----------



## Dschrute3 (Feb 10, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > Who cares? Iran is no threat to the US. No country on earth poses a serious threat to the US. Obviously, the MIC doesn't want Americans to know that, but it is the truth.
> ...



Only the few Globalist Elites and Military Industrial Complex folks, benefit from this Permanent War policy. They'll invent all sorts of Boogeymen for you to fear. Gotta keep that Taxpayer cash rolling in, and those wars continuing forever. 

The reality is, no nation on this earth is a credible threat to the US. Just do your own research and see how US Military might and spending compares to all other nations. It's not even close.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 10, 2017)

Why do Democrats always identify with anyone who hate the U.S.?


----------



## Kosh (Feb 10, 2017)

Timmy said:


> Hooo raaaaay!  Let's have more stupid Mid East wars !



You supported the illegal wars under Obama so why not?

Silly far left drone!


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 10, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Barry isn't over there cutting another personal deal with Iran, is he? The last time Iran chanted 'Death To America', that's what was happening. It worked out well...FOR THEM.
> ...


Yeah and they just voted for HRC and are rioting in the streets and burning buildings and punching women.  Notice how they wont attack a well armed Masculine Man?


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 10, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...



I hate the way these men treat their women, I read the book "Not without My daughter" about 15 years ago and disgusts me how degraded and suppressed these women are.


----------



## Penelope (Feb 10, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Iran has declared war against the USA and against Israel----time to bomb those sluts and dogs



Oh I'm sure Bibi will bring his bomb picture, he has been carrying around since 1992.  Trump and Bibi, the new duo.


----------



## Penelope (Feb 10, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...



Then you should really have a problem with the orthodox jews and Saudi Arabia.  From what I hear, some Christian sects are very bad too, look at the sects of the Mormons that allow bigamy.  Let leave Iran alone, they are not threatening us, Trump is threatening them.


----------



## easyt65 (Feb 10, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> *Iran has Weapons of Mass Destruction...*QUOTE]
> 
> They actually did...what's so funny?


----------



## Dschrute3 (Feb 10, 2017)

They rally against all US Presidents. This isn't anything new. It's only 'new' to folks who are consumed with hating Trump. But regardless, who cares? Iran is no threat to the US. Let em chant away. It's their country.


----------



## dani67 (Feb 10, 2017)

easyt65 said:


> Barry isn't over there cutting another personal deal with Iran, is he? The last time Iran chanted 'Death To America', that's what was happening. It worked out well...FOR THEM.
> 
> Hundreds of thousands rally in Iran against Trump, chant 'Death to America': TV
> 
> ...



this show  organize by  iran revolution gaurd every year


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 10, 2017)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Iran has declared war against the USA and against Israel----time to bomb those sluts and dogs
> ...



is that the best you can do Iranian shit licking traitor?


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 10, 2017)

Timmy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Iran has declared war against the USA and against Israel----time to bomb those sluts and dogs
> ...



Iran  has been murdering children in Yemen.    My hubby was born in that land.   Iran has its own private army of terrorist scum-----it is called Hezbollah-----very active in Yemen


----------



## MindWars (Feb 10, 2017)

Millions rally in Iran chanting ‘Death to America’…
Hundreds of thousands of Iranians rallied on Friday to swear allegiance to the clerical establishment following U.S. President Donald Trump’s warning that he had put the Islamic Republic “on notice”, state TV reported. On the anniversary of Iran’s 1979 Islamic Revolution, which toppled the U.S.-backed shah, marchers including hundreds of military personnel and policemen headed towards Tehran’s Azadi (Freedom) Square.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Oh isn't it lovely and the same brain deads saying give immigrants a chance while they have no idea of reality. 
We keep telling the sheep wake up , but they won't until we see what other Countries had happen to them. 
But don't worry you can feel it's all a conspiracy for now.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 10, 2017)

MindWars said:


> Millions rally in Iran chanting ‘Death to America’…
> Hundreds of thousands of Iranians rallied on Friday to swear allegiance to the clerical establishment following U.S. President Donald Trump’s warning that he had put the Islamic Republic “on notice”, state TV reported. On the anniversary of Iran’s 1979 Islamic Revolution, which toppled the U.S.-backed shah, marchers including hundreds of military personnel and policemen headed towards Tehran’s Azadi (Freedom) Square.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Democrats and America hating Iranians. Perfect agreement and perfectly interchangeable. You'd think the Dems would figure this out.


----------



## Godboy (Feb 10, 2017)

Chant all you want, but we can always just settle things with a couple well placed nukes.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 10, 2017)

Godboy said:


> Chant all you want, but we can always just settle things with a couple well placed nukes.


We're talking about Democrat protestors, right?


----------

